# ST220 paint corrected and detailed - dodolly blue dodo juice show car



## spooj (Mar 29, 2008)

Took my time over a couple of days and i still want more so ill be back at it next week lol.
im extremely proud of how this came out.very very high gloss finish with pretty much all defects gone.all swirls 100% removed and some minor scuffs totally removed.

the replacement megs machine was used for the polishing/cutting.tried menzerna IP but it wasnt playing at all today making more dust than correction.
went back to megs #83 and a tiny blob of dodo juice lime prime which helps keep it working longer and offers a better refinement all from one pad for the majority of the work.

used some trusty dodojuice supernatural V2 and redmist spray to protect the finish.zaino z16 for tyres,black wow for dark trim.

Im aiming for the best possible finish and im very nearly there.
sprayed the front grills satin black and then went on to do the rear bumper grill inserts black to match.def better than the wishy washy grey like ford finish.

DMB black centre wheel cap gels on,fstoc URL stickers front and rear applied.ive been a very busy boy with much to do!!

*painted front grills*










*and rears*










*DMB gels,pic taken before wheels were cleaned*










*brand new replacement machine lake country cutting pad and megs polishing*










*the 3 amigos/menzerna,megs #83 and dodo juice lime prime*





































*dodo juice supernatural v2 and redmist*










*the final results for the last couple of days work*



























































































*very sharp reflections.shine is fine but relfection shows perfection lol*





































thanks for looking.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice work mate :thumb:


----------



## naked_brummell (May 7, 2008)

Some absolutely stunning refection shots there mate :thumb:


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

think thats some of the best reflections iv seen on blue!

very nice mate!


----------



## Fursecul (Sep 12, 2006)

Wow that came out really well :argie:

Top job :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice mate


----------



## .Martin (May 2, 2007)

Damn!!! That looks absolutely amazing! It's such a gorgeous colour to begin with but it looks 100 x better now :thumb:


----------



## spooj (Mar 29, 2008)

.Martin said:


> Damn!!! That looks absolutely amazing! It's such a gorgeous colour to begin with but it looks 100 x better now :thumb:


many thanks,and for all the replies in the thread.i must admit im addicted to the colour.i had an imperial blue mondy ST200 before but performance blue is def doing it for me.
black would have been a close second choice and for some reason seeing this car in silver does zilch for me.glad i held out for one like this now :thumb::thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

stunning mate the colour is so :argie:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work, it looks superb. nice to see a saloon version too.


----------



## spooj (Mar 29, 2008)

Christian6984 said:


> nice work, it looks superb. nice to see a saloon version too.


thanks Christian.we had lost a bit of hope finding one of these how we wanted it but when we had given up, a very very low mileage saloon popped up and here we are.


----------



## tiger (Mar 15, 2008)

stunning work as always Russ :thumb: 
brilliant shine you will have to give me some lessons on how to use this polisher mate :wave:


----------



## OILRS (Oct 26, 2008)

Crackin job mate, luv the colour and the pics :thumb:


----------



## Bluetacker (Feb 6, 2009)

That looks fantastic. Great reflection pics.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Great work yet again mate, you do get some crackerjack reflections:thumb:


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

cracking job mate:thumb:good move painting the grills 100% better looking with the black,nice one its the small details that show up most


----------



## spooj (Mar 29, 2008)

paulmc08 said:


> cracking job mate:thumb:good move painting the grills 100% better looking with the black,nice one its the small details that show up most


thanks mate.im a big believer in lots of small mods than a few big lairy ones.
i think taking care of the details makes the car.


----------



## vodoo (Jun 15, 2008)

cant belive the reflections on this :doublesho

love the saloon over the hatch :thumb:


----------



## GaryST220 (Oct 6, 2008)

Fantastic results, its always nice to see another Mondeo ST220 *saloon* looking as good as mine.

Looks the part for a 7 year old car. Unfortunately for mine I have not detailed it since last March! I hope to be renting a warehouse in early May where I will strip it to bits and give it a good clean and polish, OCD style 

Loving this picture.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

That looks bloody incredible, never seen anything like it on blue!

A credit to you. Sensational.


----------



## aquafocus (Mar 30, 2008)

GaryST220 said:


> Fantastic results, its always nice to see another Mondeo ST220 *saloon* looking as good as mine.
> 
> Looks the part for a 7 year old car. Unfortunately for mine I have not detailed it since last March! I hope to be renting a warehouse in early May where I will strip it to bits and give it a good clean and polish, OCD style
> 
> Loving this picture.


Totally agree with Gary. That's a fantastic picture.
(Gary, might be interested in talking to you about that warehouse )

You've done an awesome job on that finish and I'd love to achieve that on my black ST.


----------



## GaryST220 (Oct 6, 2008)

aquafocus said:


> Totally agree with Gary. That's a fantastic picture.
> (Gary, might be interested in talking to you about that warehouse )


You are more than welcome to, it will probably be located in Stafford. Recaros are coming out, carpets are coming up, and I'm installing sound deadening :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work matey


----------



## Deutchzer05 (Sep 19, 2008)

absolutely beautiful car and job


----------



## Nissan SE-R's (Jan 1, 2009)

Very nice color...... awesome finish, great combo election.


----------



## chrissy_bwoy (Apr 17, 2007)

nice one Russ,

may bring mine over to you and we can double team it lol


----------



## spooj (Mar 29, 2008)

chrissy_bwoy said:


> nice one Russ,
> 
> may bring mine over to you and we can double team it lol


lol sounds like a plan matey :driver::buffer:


----------



## GeeBee (Apr 21, 2008)

Very Nice, great reflections, and i do like that colour


----------



## SkyBuMp (Mar 24, 2009)

Very nice work mate.. i like the combination of SNv2 and LP!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Cracking job Spooj on a car that age!! very nice indeedie.. Just wondering on how you smoked the rear lights?


----------



## spooj (Mar 29, 2008)

Ronnie said:


> Cracking job Spooj on a car that age!! very nice indeedie.. Just wondering on how you smoked the rear lights?


hi mate cheers for the comment.part the reason it looks well allround is the low miles.its only covered 26k so its given me a good base to get the finish i wanted.

the rear lights were masked up all over the clear white sections then treated to 3 coats of tail light tint spray.followed by a couple coats of lacqer and a mild polish with a polishing pad and lime prime to take the edge off and produce a factory finish.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Great job. Did you sell your old Mondeo?


----------



## spooj (Mar 29, 2008)

jamest said:


> Great job. Did you sell your old Mondeo?


yeah we had a fastford feature and just after the photoshoot,the buyer came and picked it up lol.all happened a bit quick but very very glad i got this motor.

the buyer seemed happy with it so that was cool


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

spooj said:


> yeah we had a fastford feature and just after the photoshoot,the buyer came and picked it up lol.all happened a bit quick but very very glad i got this motor.
> 
> the buyer seemed happy with it so that was cool


Don't see how they couldn't of been happy, it was mint.


----------



## dw0510 (Oct 22, 2006)

Very nice looking car there


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

looks spot one mate great job


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Cheers Spooj! I might just have to copy you there... Nice to see u over here its a bit more lively than the ST owners.have u many plans for this beastie.. those pics make me want to get mine sorted again.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Damn nice work, Spooj! I like that color!


----------



## Breeze_Blue (Aug 20, 2006)

Mate that is lush, not noramally a ford fan but that is one seriouly clean motor great work and lovely reflections :thumb:


----------



## Jody 4444 (Mar 12, 2009)

Christ you dont see many blues looking like that, a job very well done !!!!!!!!


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Looks great - great reflections


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

stunning reflections:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Max M4X WW (Sep 19, 2006)

Looks amazing, The plates and rear lights spoil it though!


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Beautiful finish and some absolutely cracking mirror pictures.

Great post.


----------



## OrangePeel (Feb 19, 2007)

Cracking job mate, looking great...

Makes you wonder why Ford bothered with other colours... Performance Blue :thumb:


----------



## remonrace (Jan 13, 2009)

Very nice, never been such a great fan of Ford but a ST220 in your colour looks pretty cool!


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

fantastic finish, great depth and clarity as well as the stunning reflections.

How did you go about painting the plastics, my wife has an ST fiesta and I would consider doing the same if its not too much effort and you don't mind being copied of course


----------



## spooj (Mar 29, 2008)

Max M4X WW said:


> Looks amazing, The plates and rear lights spoil it though!


all down to personal taste of course.i love the rear lights.bought then and tinted them myself.wanted soemthing different that fit in with my big scheme! lol :thumb::thumb:


----------



## spooj (Mar 29, 2008)

ALANSHR said:


> fantastic finish, great depth and clarity as well as the stunning reflections.
> 
> How did you go about painting the plastics, my wife has an ST fiesta and I would consider doing the same if its not too much effort and you don't mind being copied of course


a wipe down with megs APC and then straight to spraying.
the plastic once clean,is quite a rough porous surface that takes to the paint extremely well like its been pre-keyed and if anything,the 2-3 light coats of satin black i used ended up flattening the appearance nicely leaving a nice surface opposed to fords usual rough and ready look lol

and just to say,a massive thanks to all that replied.its nice to get feedback from your peers and fellow enthusiasts


----------



## jasonbarnes (Sep 10, 2008)

nice work, and definately the best blue colour to work on its so satisfying when you see the outcome:thumb:


----------



## spooj (Mar 29, 2008)

jasonbarnes said:


> nice work, and definately the best blue colour to work on its so satisfying when you see the outcome:thumb:


thank you Jason and your right,it is a very rewarding colour to hone in on.:buffer::thumb:


----------



## Max M4X WW (Sep 19, 2006)

Did you remove the grilles before painting?

The lights look ok, But the standards look better being shiny!


----------



## spooj (Mar 29, 2008)

Max M4X WW said:


> Did you remove the grilles before painting?
> 
> The lights look ok, But the standards look better being shiny!


these are standards but from the 2005 onwards ST220 and they are shiny cos i lacquered them lol.


----------



## Max M4X WW (Sep 19, 2006)

Sorry, Looks like they have been attacked with tint spray in the pics and they look a bit matt?

Your car doesn't have any rear reflectors now, I've had cars the same in the past - just watch it if your parking in streets etc!


----------



## spooj (Mar 29, 2008)

Max M4X WW said:


> Sorry, Looks like they have been attacked with tint spray in the pics and they look a bit matt?
> 
> Your car doesn't have any rear reflectors now, I've had cars the same in the past - just watch it if your parking in streets etc!


thats cool no worries.i can always polish them up more and achieve a greater gloss finish no probs.

not overly worried about lack of reflectors.the number plate will reflect like a xmas tree with the smallest amount of light shone on it,so i really dont think its a major problem and my MOT man will pass it.

if not ill stick 2 bike reflectors on for the test and take them off afterwards but im def not paying the £28 each price from ford for them


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That looks absolutely fantastic!! 

Very well done mate. :thumb:


----------



## GaryST220 (Oct 6, 2008)

Any interior or engine bay pictures?


----------



## spooj (Mar 29, 2008)

GaryST220 said:


> Any interior or engine bay pictures?


ill get a shot of the engine bay next time round.i have these two of the interior side of things.


----------



## GaryST220 (Oct 6, 2008)

Lovely, what camera are you using?


----------



## spooj (Mar 29, 2008)

GaryST220 said:


> Lovely, what camera are you using?


cheers Gary,its a canon EOS400d


----------



## Max M4X WW (Sep 19, 2006)

High idle!


----------



## GaryST220 (Oct 6, 2008)

Max M4X WW said:


> High idle!


Cold engine.


----------



## spooj (Mar 29, 2008)

GaryST220 said:


> Cold engine.


exactamundo :thumb::thumb:
it actually idles and settles like a brand new car.drives like a brand new car in every single respect with no mechanical,electric faults etc.

id say from all the fords ive owned,its the most refined,well behaved engine ive ever known.


----------



## GaryST220 (Oct 6, 2008)

spooj said:


> exactamundo :thumb::thumb:
> it actually idles and settles like a brand new car.drives like a brand new car in every single respect with no mechanical,electric faults etc.
> 
> id say from all the fords ive owned,its the most refined,well behaved engine ive ever known.


You don't need to tell me! Mine's done 75k and the engine is as smooth as silk, not bad for a 20 year old piece of engineering.

As for the high idle, this is so that the CAT's get up to tempt quicker which reduces Co2 emissions, and its good for the engine.


----------



## Max M4X WW (Sep 19, 2006)

Fair enough, I can only compare to my old ST24 which didn't start off quite that high I don't think!

Must be good engines though!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Top work man:thumb: great reflicton.


----------



## corksta (Mar 5, 2006)

Great work mate. Love the painted plastics, amazing how a small detail like that adds to the overall finish.


----------

